# Seeing Red(s)--5/28 IRL



## Fowlmouth0824 (Jan 28, 2014)

With a forecast of 2 mph winds in the early AM I was lagoon bound at dark:30 this morning. The usual launching procedures went off without a hitch, and at 6 sharp I was poling onto the first intended fishing grounds of the day. As I was making my way through the first bits of grey light I started to hear the sounds of fish feeding frantically off in the darkness. I started covering ground with a bit of haste and as the sun started to peek over the horizon I located the source of the frenzied sounds. An enormous school of reds was cruising the flat in the low light hours, terrorizing any mullet they happened upon. The fish numbered in the hundreds...and just selecting a target was challenge enough. Admittedly I just cast into the head of the pack, betting on the sheer numbers of fish, one of them would find it. And one did, after a solid 7min fight I wrestled this 33" hefty goon drum into the boat. Apologies of the picture quality, go pros struggle in low light.








After a good long recovery she kicked off back towards the school, which had settled down just 30 yds away and was happily swimming about. That was fun, let's do it again....

Another whip of the CAL and before I could even close the bail, another red pounced. 








This one was in slot, but I opted to see her swim away, in hopes the fishing gods would see another to my jig. Which they kindly obliged.

For the next 3 hours I followed school after school of countless reds along the lagoon. Some groups were more willing to eat than others and I certainly was dealt my share of rejections. But I managed to boat a total of 13 reds through out the morning. The water was clear, the winds were calm, and (most of) the fish were hungry. 
















































































































And although I was granted ample opportunities, I was once again snubbed on the fly rod. I had one fish take but I missed the hook set. Oh well there's always another day of fishing. 

It was an excellent day on the lagoon, and I was fortunate to have the conditions I did. Here's to the weather man, who actually got it right (this time)....:applause

Thanks for reading.
Tight Lines!


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Great shots!


----------



## lukelleher (Jan 29, 2012)

What a day. Nice!


----------



## NoeSmyrnaBch (Aug 19, 2013)

Killin' it! Nice work man. Some great pictures too. 
If that's the north end, that water looks so much better than it did last weekend its crazy.


----------



## Fowlmouth0824 (Jan 28, 2014)

Thanks guys, it was a blast. Water is super clear out there right now.


----------



## RedAnt78 (Sep 20, 2012)

Love the pics and congrats on an awesome day!


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

Great day! Poling or Troller?


----------



## Fowlmouth0824 (Jan 28, 2014)

> Great day!  Poling or Troller?


All on the pole. I find trollers to be more of a hindrance in super skinny water.


----------



## sotilloa1078 (Mar 27, 2014)

Very nice! It's always good when a plan comes together!


----------



## mikeregas (Mar 15, 2013)

Where did you launch from?


----------



## fishicaltherapist (Mar 9, 2013)

Special day, thx for sharing.


----------

